# Software for the business other than QB



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on software other than quick books?

Quick books you have to upgrade every 3 years in order to use their email system and credit card system.

I'm looking for Basic software that allows you to make invoices and email them out, track your expense and make reports for the tax accountant at the end of the year.

A one time buy for software that I can use for the next say 10 years.

thanks ahead of time for the suggestions.


----------



## J&L (Jan 15, 2013)

check out nediso.com 

try the free month trial. their is a monthly fee, but no updates, installation, always backed up, all web based, etc.

I haven't gone this way yet, it just looked pretty legit and a lot more useful than QB since you can use it anywhere you have internet. If anyone else has suggestions I would love to hear them as I am in the same boat.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Just looked at that, thanks.

For what would I need it would cost $25 a month, $300 a year.

Quick books is cheaper at $200 for 3 years use.

So far it looks like quick books is the cheapest.

Unless someone knows some other type of software that does billing and invoices and profit loss accounting sheets for the accountant.

Just hate paying for all the bells and whistle's when I don't need it all.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

try gopher . 1 time charge and its designed for landscaping and snow plowing. has a free trial . I use the fullest version. love it. gophersoftware.com


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, I am looking at it right now.

I see it has expense tracking for each job but can not find anything to do with finances.

Does it track your finances and give you a profit and loss sheet at the end of the year for taxes?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Quit being a tight ass and use quickbooks. $200 over 3 years is cheap for what it does.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey don't you know we new englanders are tight wads, we hate to spend money unless we have to.

Besides It burns my jets that they hold you hostage.

You get sucked into using them and then oh by the way you can't email your invoices or use the payment services because the software you already bought is no longer good because we updated it.

I'm just going to print out my invoices, copy them and resend them thru my email.

I will continue to use the QB version I have because I don't need all the bells and whistles of the new one and the software works just fine, you just can't emails.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

MSsnowplowing;1648852 said:


> Hey don't you know we new englanders are tight wads, we hate to spend money unless we have to.
> 
> Besides It burns my jets that they hold you hostage.
> 
> ...


In this day and age technology is vastly outdated in 3 years. I upgrade my quickbooks every 2 years. Compared to the other options its cheap and does its job very well. Plus they have been around forever so you know its a stable company that hopefully will still be around for years.

$200 every 3 years is just the cost of doing business. Dont feel like your held hostage. There are WAY more negative things out there then a 3 year update from quickbooks man. Be happy they dont make you pay a monthly fee.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

$200 every 3 years is just the cost of doing business. Dont feel like your held hostage. There are WAY more negative things out there then a 3 year update from quickbooks man. Be happy they dont make you pay a monthly fee. 
-----

I know and it is a write off for the business.

Looking at all the different types, online seems pretty good.

You can get the same thing but not have to worry about crashes wiping out your data.

But Online can be really expensive. 

Funny thing is QB is the best out there for online at $13 a month for the same program.

But doing the numbers it is almost $500 every 3 years.

All I really want is a simple software program that makes invoices, email thems and does simple accounting for accounts.

It's out there I know it.

You know if someone made a program like that and charged a decent fee for it they would make a killing selling it.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive shopped around for the last 2 months on and off, I keep coming back to quickbooks, guess I need to pony up the payup as well


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I agree*

I like QB as well. Been using it for years but it is nice to know they are around when you need them. The update charge doesn't bother me either. I generally like the few changes they make.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Snappy invoice system*

I use Snappy Invoice system works great. You can copy the entire individual invoice to clipboard then past to email and email.
This is how i have been doing my plow route when finished when i get home i do my invoices for the current storm and email to my customers.
You can pull up a customer invoice and just change the date and email for that storm or add anything different from the last storm and save as new then copy to clip board past in email and email to customer.

Also there is under settings to set up your company name and all the particulars/info you want for your company.

This program has it all as far as i'm concerned using it for the last 4 years.

if anyone wants a copy pm me with your email addy and i will send as a zip file with a text file that has the info to activate.

attached is a picture of the invoice page


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

dss56;1651495 said:


> I use Snappy Invoice system works great. You can copy the entire individual invoice to clipboard then past to email and email.
> This is how i have been doing my plow route when finished when i get home i do my invoices for the current storm and email to my customers.
> You can pull up a customer invoice and just change the date and email for that storm or add anything different from the last storm and save as new then copy to clip board past in email and email to customer.
> 
> ...


Does the software do accounting? 
Nothing major, just a simple profit and loss statement at the end of the year for tax accountant?

So far I'm going to be sticking with QB, nothing out there I can find that does it like them.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

the calculator icon will do a profit analysis i never use. Program will do a total of all sales for the year from any date to any date. I never use anything but create an invoice for the current customer/storm then copy to clipboard and email to customer.

if you go here http://www.nstarsolutions.com/sis/ you can read about the program


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

dss56;1651811 said:


> the calculator icon will do a profit analysis i never use. Program will do a total of all sales for the year from any date to any date. I never use anything but create an invoice for the current customer/storm then copy to clipboard and email to customer.
> 
> if you go here http://www.nstarsolutions.com/sis/ you can read about the program


I downloaded it and checked it out. Pretty simple to use. 
For a quick and easy invoice maker it works pretty good.
The only drawback is it's not really an accounting program like QB.

I really need that, I'm just going to bite the bullet and buy the upgrade. At least its a business expense that I can deduct.

Thanks


----------

